# Burton bottom feeder VS Party wave Vs Powder division



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

They all look pretty sweet. The rome has camber so may be a lot better on groomers but could also be a lot stiffer... not sure if too plank like? personally think the bottom feeder may have too little volume for japan but it does look pretty sweet. 

Bataleon party wave is a cheaper board, extruded base, i don't know if this is really a proper powder board - it's wide and good volume but very soft and no setback from what i can tell.

disclaimer: Never ridden any of those boards :embarrased1:


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Decade190 said:


> Bataleon party wave is a cheaper board, extruded base, i don't know if this is really a proper powder board - it's wide and good volume but very soft and no setback from what i can tell.
> 
> disclaimer: Never ridden any of those boards :embarrased1:


party wave looks like a short fat powder canoe to me. not saying its the number 1 pick here, but all that uplift would make it pretty hard to sink.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> party wave looks like a short fat powder canoe to me. not saying its the number 1 pick here, but all that uplift would make it pretty hard to sink.


Yeah i kinda thought the same. Wondering it it's a bit sort of "square'' though - big nose, big tail, doesn't seem to have much taper so i don't know if it will move around like a barge hah. Waist 280 so on groomers it's probably slow to turn - altho the flex should help. 

Really hard to choose between them


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't think it will be slow to turn with all the tbt uplift. Actually think it will be a pretty fast turner. 

I've been considering one too for japan. Like you said it raises some questions with the extruded base and massive waist.

I think a good trip quiver would be something more normal all-mountain - then bring out the party wave on fun deep days.

On instagram tyler chorlton said he would take it as his only board to japan and just to set your back foot forward a bit so you have more tail. The pics and vids of him riding it in deep pow look really fun. I'm pretty sure his role with bataleon is like - "ride the fish / party wave type boards everywhere so we can sell them more" though. So I'm taking it with a grain of salt.





 - decent promo movie of it, seems fine in pow, does look pretty soft.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That Bataleon Party Wave looks pretty sweet, and a great pricepoint, but extruded base though...


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

sush1 said:


> I don't think it will be slow to turn with all the tbt uplift. Actually think it will be a pretty fast turner.
> 
> I've been considering one too for japan. Like you said it raises some questions with the extruded base and massive waist.
> 
> ...


Trouble with that is knowing when to bring the all mountain out as there’s hidden powder and fresh dumps so often out there. Unless you mean a sort or free ride all mountain deck?



Triple8Sol said:


> That Bataleon Party Wave looks pretty sweet, and a great pricepoint, but extruded base though...


Thanks. Just seen the promo video. Looks hella soft! Wouldn’t want it in heavier pow. Extended base too. 

Totally agree re Tyler chortlon. He used to ride the bataleon surfer for park - a £1000 board that’s clearly for powder. All marketing. 

The bottom feeder looks like a short fat fish so looks a good choice to me. Should float and turn on a dime! 

Rome do good quality stuff too but the powder division mt is stiffer than the bottom feeder. 

I did Japan with just a burton fish everyday and it was great. Had pow every day tho.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

My choice:










Haven't had it out yet, but will this weekend!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Deacon said:


> My choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaamn
I saw those in the demos last season and it looks perfect. Based on the 152 Panhandler being one of my favourite most fun boards, this one is very similar. They're not making the PH but if I wrekced it, I would grab this BF in a second.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Deacon said:


> My choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that looks sweet. What’s your specs? 150 feels short but it’s pretty wide. Hoping it’s similar to a 156 fish. How’s the flex feel?



F1EA said:


> Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > My choice:
> ...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Dam that looks sweet. What’s your specs? 150 feels short but it’s pretty wide. Hoping it’s similar to a 156 fish. How’s the flex feel?


It feels somewhat soft in a hand flex but I don't worry about that too much. I'm 220 (with a 10.5 boot) without gear, so I'm over for it's rating, but I'm over pretty much _every_ board's rating. I just get on it and then decide if I like it. It'll see groomers this weekend.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Dam that looks sweet. What’s your specs? 150 feels short but it’s pretty wide. Hoping it’s similar to a 156 fish. How’s the flex feel?


Im 170 lbs with US10.5 boots.

Yes, the 152 PH is very close to the 156 Fish. I rode the 156 PH as well and that one is closer to the 161 Fish.

For Deacon up there, a but bigger would be best (say a 154 Bottom Feeder), but from me having tried the 152 Ph i'd say, he can still try it and it just may work. Not going to be a freeride/charging kind of board, but more of a playful fun cruiser. 

The BF has the same core, laminates and flex as the Panhandler. It's bang on mid flex. I'd say 5/10 maybe 4/10 if you're used to stiffer boards or are over it's weight range.

Here's 30secs on the PH:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BrBn0aqlRXd/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=hm2z2ls50dcz


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Deacon said:


> It feels somewhat soft in a hand flex but I don't worry about that too much. I'm 220 (with a 10.5 boot) without gear, so I'm over for it's rating, but I'm over pretty much _every_ board's rating. I just get on it and then decide if I like it. It'll see groomers this weekend.


BTW i call dibs


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Im 170 lbs with US10.5 boots.
> 
> Yes, the 152 PH is very close to the 156 Fish. I rode the 156 PH as well and that one is closer to the 161 Fish.
> 
> ...



BF only comes in a 150. That's part of the fun.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Deacon said:


> BF only comes in a 150. That's part of the fun.


Yep, i meant a 154 would be a perfect size for you IF they made it. But, as crazy as it sounds, even the 150 might be fine.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Deacon said:


> My choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is there much of a tail on it?
What i liked on the fish was that it retained some tail
boards like the sushi have no tail and therefore no ollie power and rubbish for landings.
Looks like theres hopefully enough tail on the bottom feeder


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

frankyfc said:


> is there much of a tail on it?
> What i liked on the fish was that it retained some tail
> boards like the sushi have no tail and therefore no ollie power and rubbish for landings.
> Looks like theres hopefully enough tail on the bottom feeder


hm -looks like absolutely no tail from the pictures.... way less than the fish.
But i'm only saying that looking at the pictures. 

the powder division looks like it has more tail

battalion party wave definitely has more tail


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> hm -looks like absolutely no tail from the pictures.... way less than the fish.
> But i'm only saying that looking at the pictures.
> 
> the powder division looks like it has more tail
> ...


Yup. Similar to the Fish... No tail on the Bottom Feeder. Thats why I love the Panhandler and Archetype.. lots of tail to play with.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > hm -looks like absolutely no tail from the pictures.... way less than the fish.
> ...


Is the bottom feeder tail similar to the fish?
I always found the fish to have an adequate tail. Not huge but enough to pop. 
Way more than the Rossi sushi or boards like the nitro pow/tree hugger. 

If the bottom feeder has “no tail” I’d avoid it - maybe the party wave or Rome powder mt is better?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Is the bottom feeder tail similar to the fish?
> I always found the fish to have an adequate tail. Not huge but enough to pop.
> Way more than the Rossi sushi or boards like the nitro pow/tree hugger.
> 
> If the bottom feeder has “no tail” I’d avoid it - maybe the party wave or Rome powder mt is better?


Yeah Fish and Bottom Feeder have similar tail, so if you find Fish adequate, then it's not too differrent. I say no tail; but it's not 0, just small. Not as bad as the Sushi... 
Those other boards i have only seen briefly so i dont know how they are.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is my brief review I shared on the FB.

It rips. A run or two to get used to flat with no tail. Pressable and can rail. Just have to pull out early, it'll wash if you try to ride the carve all the way through the board. Obvs. ?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Here is my brief review I shared on the FB.
> 
> It rips. A run or two to get used to flat with no tail. Pressable and can rail. Just have to pull out early, it'll wash if you try to ride the carve all the way through the board. Obvs. ?


Ok, so just to clarify, ones pull out game has to be strong. Got it. This may be the board for me after all.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Here is my brief review I shared on the FB.
> 
> It rips. A run or two to get used to flat with no tail. Pressable and can rail. Just have to pull out early, it'll wash if you try to ride the carve all the way through the board. Obvs. &#55357;&#56841;


Nice, and considering the 150 is undersized for you that's pretty good. Flat-rocker in a wide and mid flex board is awesome. Very playful and super floaty. 

You should try and get on a 156 Panhandler. Not sure if you can even find one, but.... i love that board. Too fun. It's pretty much the same as the BF/Fish... but with a tail.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Deacon said:


> Here is my brief review I shared on the FB.
> 
> It rips. A run or two to get used to flat with no tail. Pressable and can rail. Just have to pull out early, it'll wash if you try to ride the carve all the way through the board. Obvs. &#55357;&#56841;


Nice. any ollie power at all? is the tail really minimal? have you ridden a fish or similar to compare??



F1EA said:


> Nice, and considering the 150 is undersized for you that's pretty good. Flat-rocker in a wide and mid flex board is awesome. Very playful and super floaty.
> 
> You should try and get on a 156 Panhandler. Not sure if you can even find one, but.... i love that board. Too fun. It's pretty much the same as the BF/Fish... but with a tail.


After hearing that and seeing the pic i've been looking for the panhandler for the extra tail, not many around.
No fish this year and i'm sure as hell not buying the mystery fish at that price. 
That's why i'm seriously considering the bottom feeder 
Branching outside of burton i'm considering the nitro pow or rome powder division.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

frankyfc said:


> Nice. any ollie power at all? is the tail really minimal? have you ridden a fish or similar to compare??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could Ollie fine. I don't go for the four foot Ollies over the rope, usually just to boost off of a lip or roller. For that, no problem.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Nice, and considering the 150 is undersized for you that's pretty good.


Hey! I'm back down to 215-220! :grin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Hey! I'm back down to 215-220! :grin:


Hahaha yeah I'm currently trying to shed ~15lbs I put up in summer.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

frankyfc said:


> Nice. any ollie power at all? is the tail really minimal? have you ridden a fish or similar to compare??
> 
> 
> After hearing that and seeing the pic i've been looking for the panhandler for the extra tail, not many around.
> ...


Nitro Pow also has very little tail. The Rome div looks good, but ive never seen one (maybe i have but dont renember).

See if you can find an Endeavor Scout to try... it's a little softer than Fish (so are the Panhandler and Bottom Feed) and you can also downsize a bit because it's wide. It has pretty decent tail. I'm demoing one this season if i can get a hold of it.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I googled the panhandler(for curiosity sake) and there are some for sale on The house,ebay,amazon and they were 156cm. That board is like the warpig but has a softer flex. I would like to buy one but that is like an overlap to my warpig:frown:


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

t21 said:


> I googled the panhandler(for curiosity sake) and there are some for sale on The house,ebay,amazon and they were 156cm. That board is like the warpig but has a softer flex. I would like to buy one but that is like an overlap to my warpig:frown:


I've been debating buying one for about 2 weeks now, since I saw it on sale. But I'm not sure if I want a Mind Expander instead, at a greater price. And here you go and blast this board here. Thanks Bruh :drinking: Now, I may have to rush this decision or have it made for me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not ridden a BF or Party Wave. The PW from the shape, attitude of marketing, and the numbers comes across as a surfer. It will be ok on groomers, but short fat with a near 9m side cut doesn't scream carveability. 

I've ridden the 53 and 57 Rome MT and wouldn't call it especially stiff. Just depends on what you want. If you're looking for a surfy flowy board, then it might be stiffer than you're looking for. If you want something that floats like a pow deck should and lays a trench then it might be what you're into. I personally have quite enjoyed both sizes in pow and on groomed.

For surfy with a tail I like the K2 87 or Party Platter, Weston Backwoods, Jones Mind Expander, Yes 420.

Full Pow with backbone. Rome PD MT, Burton Stun Gun, K2 Overboard, Bataleon Camel Toe, Moss Pintail or Step Pin.

All Mountain with a heavy emphasis on float. Rome Ravine, Lago Open Road, Arbor Clovis.

I may have missed some, and there are certainly the niche/premium brands out there like Korua, Moss, Unites Shapes, SnoPlanks, Snofisk, and Gentem that would be pretty easy to find something solid from too.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I demo'd a Niche Pyre the other day and that thing blew me away, partly because a 150 was handling me riding aggressively at 200lb no worries. Personally I'd buy the 155, but the 150 would work perfectly as a small resort ripper and then set it back 1 from reference for anything over 6"


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nivek,

Have you tried the prye?


Nivek said:


> Not ridden a BF or Party Wave. The PW from the shape, attitude of marketing, and the numbers comes across as a surfer. It will be ok on groomers, but short fat with a near 9m side cut doesn't scream carveability.
> 
> I've ridden the 53 and 57 Rome MT and wouldn't call it especially stiff. Just depends on what you want. If you're looking for a surfy flowy board, then it might be stiffer than you're looking for. If you want something that floats like a pow deck should and lays a trench then it might be what you're into. I personally have quite enjoyed both sizes in pow and on groomed.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I've been eyeing that board for while.


Phedder said:


> I demo'd a Niche Pyre the other day and that thing blew me away, partly because a 150 was handling me riding aggressively at 200lb no worries. Personally I'd buy the 155, but the 150 would work perfectly as a small resort ripper and then set it back 1 from reference for anything over 6"


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/b.../259669-fs-korua-shapes-18-stealth-156-a.html


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Not ridden a BF or Party Wave. The PW from the shape, attitude of marketing, and the numbers comes across as a surfer. It will be ok on groomers, but short fat with a near 9m side cut doesn't scream carveability.
> 
> I've ridden the 53 and 57 Rome MT and wouldn't call it especially stiff. Just depends on what you want. If you're looking for a surfy flowy board, then it might be stiffer than you're looking for. If you want something that floats like a pow deck should and lays a trench then it might be what you're into. I personally have quite enjoyed both sizes in pow and on groomed.
> 
> ...


Official 2019 Gear Thread ? Page 24 ? Goods ? EZLoungin

Bottom feeder here seems to have a reasonable tail on her but not as much as a fish. 

How does the rome powder mt compare to a burton fish? - in terms of ride and stiffness?

i'm looking for a surfing backcountry/out of the gates in japan ride myself - one board quiver for the deep pow days. Feel the super short wide freestyle types like the yes 420 aren't so good for me in japan where its deeep and the gradients can be relatively mellow..

- I think the party wave looks a slow turner.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

While Pros seem to make anything float in Japan, the 420 was designed for Japan. It's just the game of do you want overall volume or nose volume. 

I haven't ridden a Fish since 2013 when it was camber and pretty damn stiff. But I imagine the MT is still gonna be a bit stiffer than the newer one. The MT isn't a freeride board, but it definitely leans to that side of the spectrum in the all mountain window. It's a full on pow deck still though, so the stiffness is fully directional. Softer through the nose, stiffens up under the feet, and then again through the tail. Lots of landing gear with a nose that sits up and deflects. 

At the end of the day unless you're looking at uber long decks, the flex in super deep pow offers negligible differences unless the board is a full on noodle. If the snow is deep and light enough it isn't providing enough pressure to your board to really let you flex it much. And full deep day pow riding uses very little torsional driving. All that basically means float in the deep light and fluffy is all shape. So if you're looking at this as one board, look at the shape you want for float, then figure out what you want for stiffness and side cut when it isn't deep or you're on hard pack.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Phedder said:


> I demo'd a Niche Pyre the other day and that thing blew me away, partly because a 150 was handling me riding aggressively at 200lb no worries. Personally I'd buy the 155, but the 150 would work perfectly as a small resort ripper and then set it back 1 from reference for anything over 6"


Really interested to hear about this one? Had a good look at it and it seems sick. Really wide though (the 55 is 275). Been looking for something war pig-ish but with camber in the profile. Seen some people riding it in the park and obviously looks good for carving / pow. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

While I won't/can't say I had a hand in designing the Pyre/Ember, Ana picked my brain a few years ago on short fats right as they were starting to blow up and she claims she kept and used those notes when working on them. I couldn't tell ya what I told her then, but I trust me and I trust Niche to make a solid deck. No clue what kind of personality its gonna have since I haven't ridden it, but whatever it is, it's probably good at it and I'd be comfortable recommending it as an option.

I kinda forgot about that till just now. Now I really need to get on one. Could very well be my favorite shorty!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

sush1 said:


> Really interested to hear about this one? Had a good look at it and it seems sick. Really wide though (the 55 is 275). Been looking for something war pig-ish but with camber in the profile. Seen some people riding it in the park and obviously looks good for carving / pow. Any other thoughts?


I only took 4 or 5 runs on it and was told it was a pre-production model with a *super* soft nose. They stiffened the nose up 25%, and the other one I hand flexed when I came back seemed to agree with that. 

Camber is minimal but there, enough to give some rebound out of a carve and good pop off the tail. Edgehold for being a 150 shocked me, could do tight euro's toes and heels no worries. Higher speed, using the whole width of the run type carves it got a little unstable but nothing that worried me, and that could largely be because of the pre-production nose flapping away. Underfoot felt like it still locked in well enough, when it was starting to wash it gave me enough feedback to correct before the edge actually let go. Flex wise they say 7, to me it felt pretty similar overall to my Warpig (which is what I was riding beforehand) and a flex I like a lot, capable at anything. Enough stiffness underfoot and in the tail to bomb and launch off anything, but I could still pop a good manual and drag/flex into the tail over a roller, or do switch nose rolls super comfortably etc. Regular nose rolls put me on my ass because of how soft it was hah, but easiest nose grabs and tripods I've ever done. 25% stiffer nose would put it exactly where I'd want it, wouldn't trust it busting through a chunder field but open pow, trees, or charging around the resort would be spot on. 

Overall, Warpig-ish with a more camber feel is probably the best way to describe it. Felt super capable and versatile, and I was shocked I was on a 150. If I could justify a new board the 155 would be right up there in my options. 

I also rode the Salomon Sickstick 151, which I didn't really care for. It felt a little too stiff for the length, buttering was a chore, held an edge right up until the point it just wouldn't. It felt like I was riding a 151. Could be a great little rocket for the shorter/lighter guy, but I was kind of expecting a fun short fat style ride and just didn't get that feel. I might have liked the First Call version better actually.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

"Surfy"
-The Good Ride.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

F1EA said:


> "Surfy"
> -The Good Ride.


What about the stun gun? Just seen that - looks interesting as a japan quiver board!


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Decade190 said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > "Surfy"
> ...


Or the bataleon surfer - that looks sexy! Not sure what the tail would be like tho


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> What about the stun gun? Just seen that - looks interesting as a japan quiver board!


I wouldn't call it a Japan quiver board. Unless you mean the board to ride for when you dont know if it's going to be waist deep jap pow or you'll be stuck riding whatever. 

Great playful freeride/freestyle directional camber board that floats very well... but in the realm of Fish, Panhandler, Bottom Feeder.. those are true Japan pow Burton quiver boards. 

I actually rode it today, and it was real deep in places, weird moguls and unsettled snowbase in others. No problem with float, but in a different league to those boards above.

Maybe if you size it up. Which is totally doable. The Skeleton Key, Flight Attendant, Dump Truck (and likely the Deep Thinker too) kind of lose their personality when you size it up. This one is fine, it's pretty soft, lots of taper, not too wide...


----------

